# Shipping lanes.



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

We live on the beach in Bacnotan La union. We see container and ore carrying ships at least once a day and sometimes 3 times, they are on the horizon so a distance of 6 to 7 kilometres from our house above sea level, all good.
2 nights ago We were woken around 2 am thinking earthquake!!!! A low frequency drumming sound was resonating through the house, loud enough to wake both of us, we jumped out of bed of course to exit the house to the rear,,,, car keys for an escape, the sound and rumble continued, no shaking, nothing like that. We went out to the front/beach side and there it was, an ore carrier or tanker cruising south some 4 to 500 metres off the beach, maybe closer, only could see a few lights and its length. They are big ships up close. We never heard anything on the news or from the locals but it was obviously off course and glad it never ran aground and hope it never happens again.

Better that than an earthquake.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Maybe carrying Chinese nationals illegally entering the PI. At 500 meters they could swim to shore. lol


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds like Australia up north. Not much to eat up there though and refugees rely on the coast guard for rescue and the proverbial detention centre. Another ship on the horizon 5 hours ago is now getting closer, maybe 3 kilometres now, same position but worryingly drifting to shore. More fun etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

There's a couple of ship tracker websites that work a bit like Flightradar24 does for aircraft.

Here's a screen shot from Free AIS Ship Tracking of Marine Traffic - VesselFinder is one, but there are others.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> We live on the beach in Bacnotan La union. We see container and ore carrying ships at least once a day and sometimes 3 times, they are on the horizon so a distance of 6 to 7 kilometres from our house above sea level, all good.
> 2 nights ago We were woken around 2 am thinking earthquake!!!! A low frequency drumming sound was resonating through the house, loud enough to wake both of us, we jumped out of bed of course to exit the house to the rear,,,, car keys for an escape, the sound and rumble continued, no shaking, nothing like that. We went out to the front/beach side and there it was, an ore carrier or tanker cruising south some 4 to 500 metres off the beach, maybe closer, only could see a few lights and its length. They are big ships up close. We never heard anything on the news or from the locals but it was obviously off course and glad it never ran aground and hope it never happens again.
> 
> Better that than an earthquake.
> ...


Steve, it's actually at times a real path for the ship in a hurry, our ships would cut across the Philippines and we'd be only like you mentioned 500 meters from the shore.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks Tiz, great info and site. Looks like the main shipping lane is about 30 NM/ 55kms off shore from us (Bacnotan).
The interesting thing is that we only ever see them heading north and 6 or 7 kms offshore but the one that woke us was heading south and way too close to shore.
Close enough to wake us over the breaking waves and we always have the timber shutters closed to block light and noise.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Steve, it's actually at times a real path for the ship in a hurry, our ships would cut across the Philippines and we'd be only like you mentioned 500 meters from the shore.


I doubt it Mark, straight line to miss the Lingayen Gulf is 20+ NM offshore, personally I think someone went to sleep and went off course and had a rude awakening when the alarms went off but OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

